# Another boring rpt.? Weeb below Ecoho 3/11



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:te2gdrln]3-11 #1.jpg[/attachment:te2gdrln]Kind of worried about the lack of activity on this forum. *Will continue to do my part!* Don't understand the problem. This forum is just as good (if not better) as any available but posts have gone way down in the last few years. How come? 
Anyway-
Went just below Echo as usual and had a great time, Sparky and I fished only 2 holes using a #8 prince and a blue fox, gold spinner and caught probably more than a dozen in 3 /12 hours until the old man fell on his face in the shallows trying to play a nice un and got pretty wet. This was after I had lost my fly rig on another big guy so since I had given the Sparkinator a work out, thought that trying to continue, all cold, and stuff, I'd head out.
These are representative of the catches. released all bu 2 for dinner. Sparky chased em all, even the ones he was able to coral, were released healthy.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Because all anyone seams to care about are perch! Mainly because it's that time of year between ice fishing and ice-off. Sawsman and I will try and post some worthwhile (trout) stuff up this weekend. Ice-off.....finally!!!
P.S. Nice trout.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven been fishing much or I will try and do my part it's killing me not reading reports or fishing. And I hear ya brookieguy I can't wait to get on some trout!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I think why there hasnt been much activity, is its that time of year where ice fishing is coming to a close, and everyone is waiting for ice off. I may get alot of boo's, but I would rather eat perch than a trout. I do love the fight of a big bow, but the only way I like to eat trout is when I have smoked it in the smoker. Sorry, thats just my thoughts. I do like the trout reports. Thanks for the post Leaky, and the pics. Can't wait for ice off.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just thought I'd add, the first pic. was a 18" guy (one I kept for eating, thus the meas.). Nice rainbow on a fly!!! Just to add - I caught about 1/2 on the fly (prince).
It always worries me about the recovery/health of a big un swimming with 3-4 ft. of 8# mono and a fly and a small split shot. Is he going to be ok or is he going to get tangled and die? :shock:  Comments?
The itch is coming back.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

gmanhunter ;
Don't mean to be disagreeable, but I don't buy it, the other sites are doing just fine and it must be something else, advertizing, Ut. only, what?. I bugs me to see this since, in my view, this is every bit as good as the others. The mods./admin. guys may have an answer. Bottom line, what can we do about it? Maybe the lurkers need to post up or be cut off? Seems that the lurkers are a good source to help out if they would post!!!!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

FWIW the various seasons trigger other fishing reports on the variety of fish Utah has to offer. Families get to experience these seasons with loved ones as it may be a titch easier for the entire family to get out on the ice and fish as a family. Not to mention fishing with friends...

Some folks have nothing to do with ice fishing so be it, that's their choice. We ice fish for fish we eat in the winter and spring that being Perch, Crappie, Walleye. I'll whole heartily agree with gmanhunter...nothing better eating than Perch, Crappie or Walleye (target Eyes in Spring early summer). If you were in other states Trout wouldn't be the reports you'd read about...Trust me on that but nothing wrong with fishing for Trout if thats your fish to chase. 

Tried Trout and well for me (fishing partner doesn't like trout at all) smoked is the only way I like them plus we just don't fish for them...its that simple. We've caught Trout...just have no desire to chase them...so I guess folks posting up various seasons and not being Trout some just get bored...I have to admit I get bored seeing continual Trout pictures...again just me...but with that being said, I hope when I'm Leaky's age we're still out chasing OUR favorite fish species through the changing seasons.

Come the ice off you'll see other reports I'm sure its just that time of year. You folks know what we fish for during the various seasons and its variety eating and sport and the state has allowed for that.

However, being the upfront person I am the selling of this forum to an outside country, the hyperlinks in reports/treads and to pics within reports for advertising, including the advertising and other things that I won't go into, all those factors compounded has not necessarily been good for UWN. But that's just my opinion and I've been on this forum for a while. But thats how it goes...moving on with a forum...folks-come-folks-go..reports-come-reports-go...so just go fishing and post your report and story if you desire especially if you're bored reading other reports about how others fish during the different seasons we have here in Utah.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

For myself I like this forum over some of the others. I enjoy reading the reports and talking with people through the PM's. I do use some of the other sites, and for some reason I tend to do more with this one. I love the reports with pics. I do reports when I have time. I don't put pics with mine. That is something I'm going to try and change. I just don't take a lot of pics of my trips. As far as fishing goes, I like to catch them all. Nothing like having a big lake trout on the line, or fishing at my favorite lakes (the berry and otter creek, which are trout lakes). I have been more of a catch and release guy. I do like to bring home a few for the smoker. Everyone has their likes and dislikes about forums and fish. Me I like this one the best.


----------

